# Automator ?



## thibault2 (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, je voudrait savoir à quoi sert Automator ?


----------



## monvilain (3 Juillet 2011)

c' est une vraie question?

Il y à l' aide AUTOMATOR directement en ouvrant l' appli et des milliers de sites qui en parlent...

Au passage La recherche sur le WEB est même plus rapide qu'un post sur le forum...


----------



## despot (3 Juillet 2011)

Automator est un logiciel te permettant d'automatiser des taches sous MAC OS X.
Il est puissant a condition de savoir s'en servir. Il est assez intuitif car il dispose d'un environnement graphique, donc moins austère que le scripting via terminal.
Il est moins puissant que le scripting car il ne peut pas avoir accès au compte administrateur ou bien Root pour y faire des commandes avancées (généralement utilisées pour de l'administration ou bien du dépannage).


----------



## thibault2 (4 Juillet 2011)

merci


----------



## AZTT (28 Juillet 2011)

pour tester et par besoin j'ai voulu faire une petite automatisation AUTOMATOR
qui dans un dossier précis redimensionne automatiquement et sauve en JPG
le redimensionnement au pourcentage voulu OK mais si je tire
des TIFF ils restent en TIFF
quelqu'un a  un conseil?  merci
(copie écran ci-dessous)


----------

